# Looking for vacation, East Coast, 8/9ish for a week.



## natashateach (Aug 4, 2014)

Looking for a east coast (will consider more inland as well) vacation. Going to Virginia on 8/16 so looking for something before that. Any ideas, suggestions?


----------



## wdmenke (Aug 6, 2014)

*[deleted]*

[The maximum asking price in this forum is $100 per night - see rules, top of forum.]


----------

